# tweeter to go with TB w 616s



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive decided to buy the Tang Band Widrange drivers w616s for use as a mid-range driver in a three way system. I am looking for some input for what tweeter i can use ,xo about 4-5k. obviously i don't need a big, low Fs tweeter. 
Can anyone suggest anything for under say $35.00 each that would sound good 
thanks 
Jason


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know if you can find this down under, but this is what I'm using for my line array:

Fostex Super Horn










JCD


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks JCD this is a great looking tweeter. nice flat FR. very efficient . I'm hoping to get a 91 db figure though. I am using 2 TB 616s drivers in parrallell. I will need some pretty high resistance to pad this down. can you use a 6 db/octive xo on these tweets ? if so I wonder if xo smearing would degrade the sound up this high in the FR.


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

Jason Schultz said:


> can you use a 6 db/octive xo on these tweets ?


The usual crossover with the Fostex super tweeter is 1st order at 20kHz. That seems odd, but it's intended for use with Fostex full rangers that go to 10Khz. Going 1st order gets the phase and response benefits of minimal parts count, while the 20kHz corner gives adequate protection and rolloff at fs. As to whether the Fostex is a good choice that depends on the off-axis response of the TBs, you should be crossing them no higher than the -6dB at 30 degrees off-axis frequency.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Check out Zaph Audio's tweeter mishmash.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=275-035

Why would you need a super tweeter that's really really sensitive? It'd just have to be cut to match the 616's sensitivity. 

How much would you be wanting to spend on a tweeter to match?


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

THanks boomie .Yes i've checked out that Zaph link and i have two or three contenders.1 the tweeter which mgboy has suggested (a bargain ) or ones available in Oz such as Vifa DX25'S or D25nc55s.
I'm starting to have some concerns however about how loud a pair of TB 616s's can play without hearing distortion (from 300 to 4000 HZ).I may end up with 2 pairs of the 5 inch TB w5 704D's. at least they have some published distortion specs whereas the 616s's are an unknown quantity, to me at least. Has anyone heard these drivers? JCD?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So, some points about the Fostex I referenced..

It is WAY sensitive -- so, in retrospect, it's probably not as good a choice for your application as for my line array. It still might be a bad choice since it's built to be used for a high crossover. I'm probably over simplyfying, but I'm not as worried about the damping of the tweet. It seems like most systems would need to have at least one of the drivers damped down since I can't imagine they'd be perfectly matched. Granted, this one would need a LOT more damping the normal, but would it matter? I really don't know -- seems like a resistor in series is a resistor in series, but, like I said, I don't really know.

SO, as to have I heard the driver -- I'm a total slacker and still haven't finished my project yet, so I haven't actually fired it up. All I can say is that particular driver was recommended to me by someone who has some extensive knowledge and experitise in DIY, so I took his advice on blind faith.

And as for the 616's, I'm not gonna be able to help you there either. Although, I can't wait to hear your impressions.

JCD


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Jason Schultz said:


> THanks boomie .Yes i've checked out that Zaph link and i have two or three contenders.1 the tweeter which mgboy has suggested (a bargain ) or ones available in Oz such as Vifa DX25'S or D25nc55s.
> I'm starting to have some concerns however about how loud a pair of TB 616s's can play without hearing distortion (from 300 to 4000 HZ).I may end up with 2 pairs of the 5 inch TB w5 704D's. at least they have some published distortion specs whereas the 616s's are an unknown quantity, to me at least. Has anyone heard these drivers? JCD?


2 pairs of 704d's would do wonders. I've got some and I think they sound very decent - good for the money, and they make crossover work relatively easy with the high end rolloff.


** edit - I'm not sure what I mean by do wonders.. they aren't that special.. it just sounded like the thing to say.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

The Ausse dollar is starting to slide back down from the US. dollar again. they were almost the same value two weeks ago. and funds have suddenly dried up around here. I will have to put my project on hold for a while longer. I will be glad to write my impressions of either of the TB drivers when I have them housed.


----------



## Jason Schultz (Jul 31, 2007)

:daydream:Well "Bombs away" I've just put in order from PE for 4x TB w4 616's and 2x Vifa D27TG05-08 's. Won't have time to build for a while but I will post pics when ready and impresions of drivers sound etc along thre way.


----------

